

Tetris AI Bot Playground – C++ - mattbrenman
https://github.com/mbrenman/TetrisPlayground

======
mattbrenman
I built this Tetris Playground for a class, and I built a few bots to play
against it. I'd love to see what other people could build to play on it. The
goal was to make it work in a way that building new bots would be very
straightforward and not involve understanding or writing Tetris game code.

I'd love any feedback on the system, and pull requests are absolutely welcome!
Thanks for looking!

